

Show HN: API for creating PDF and HTML output from unified source - taneltahepold
http://actualreports.com/docs

======
taneltahepold
Disclaimer: I am founder of Actual Reports, we’re a startup developing a tool
to eases the creation of any kind of PDF and HTML documents regardless of the
programming language. We provide an embeddable browser based editor for
creating document templates and a RESTful API for merging the templates with
data from your own software. Furthermore you can allow your users to create,
customize and manage their own templates and generate personalized outputs
without any help from developers.

------
ismaelc
I have documented the API in Mashape (Disclaimer: I work for Mashape) -
[https://www.mashape.com/community/actual-
reports#!documentat...](https://www.mashape.com/community/actual-
reports#!documentation)

------
taavih
Actual Reports gives us a chance to focus on the product not the reports. Most
of the reports are designed by not-IT people and with the help of Actual
Reports we have saved lot's of hours. Really valuable product. Taavi (@ERPLY
accounting)

